# Middle Georgia Bear



## BigBuckCountry (Aug 16, 2010)

A guy I work with got this picture of this bear on his property. Neither of us know much bout bear hunting, but i do believe this is a pretty good on. What yall think??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 16, 2010)

excuse me while I picture an arrow just about . . . . 

  they seem to be everywhere except in front of my stand.


----------



## Woodscrew (Aug 16, 2010)

Looks like he has ate his share of berries.


----------



## buddylee (Aug 17, 2010)

Is that twiggs or wilkinson county ?


----------



## mountainarcher (Aug 17, 2010)

And youd be right,That is a GOOD ONE!!!!


----------



## BigBuckCountry (Aug 18, 2010)

Houston County.


----------



## CoonKiller13 (Aug 18, 2010)

big bear


----------



## tmele53 (Aug 23, 2010)

Dang! that suckers big for a GA. bear


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 30, 2010)

Unless the legislature has suddenly OK'd a bear season for middle georgia then we don't have one.  Mucho bears, no season. Save for 1 day at Ocmulgee WMA. Maybe they added the 1 day hunt at Oaky woods this year again.
If you shoot one be advised that a lot of them wear radio collars that  give a signal and GPS coordinates when the bear dies.


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Sep 1, 2010)

Saw this one trying to cross the highway yesterday in south Houston County by the Cemex plant.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 1, 2010)

looks to be a good one.


----------



## stravis (Sep 16, 2010)

We had one show up at some land I hunt just outside of Haneyville. They seem to be everywhere.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Sep 16, 2010)

2010 The Year Of The Bear!!


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Sep 17, 2010)

Heck, I saw three that week. They are spreading. DNR really needs to give us a season in mid GA. One day on Ocmulgee don't cut it.


----------

